# Can you have a Bushnell Range finder calibrated?



## kcarcherguy (Feb 18, 2005)

Not sure but the folks at Bushnell (based here in Kansas City) are great to deal with. Give them a call and I am sure they'll help you out. The service center and outlet store are in Lenexa, KS. Google it and you'll find a phone number.

I went in there a while back looking to buy new lens caps for my bino's...They guy GAVE the replacement ones to me and said have a nice day, no cost...They earned a customer for life!


----------



## JLH (Feb 22, 2005)

It could be a battery issue. Mine is always 3-6 yds. long when the battery is a little weak, which is very often... Mine eats those lithium batteries like they are tic-tacs.


----------



## MMLUCE (Feb 1, 2005)

*bushnell rangefinder*

good luck - I am on the other side of the fence - have dealt with bushnell for years, until this year: sent my yardage pro back for repair/calibration - it just would not pick up a black 3 d target - well after a couple of years of that I figured enough is enough - sent it back - I was informed repair price would be roughly half the price of the unit - it didn't matter that it did it since new, so I will take the money to repair it and purchase a new one from another company that is more understanding - also am in the process of selling or junking any and all bushnell products " if you don't stand behind it - neither will I " - after talking to several other owners of same model all had the same problem - so i guess at this time there are more of them ranging the inside of a drawer than being used for what they where intended.


----------

